# mouse taxidermy



## reXfeReL (May 4, 2007)

i was searching how to build a cheap 3 arm screen printing rig and i come across this:

http://www.instructables.com/id/E1CWAHGNXLERIE31X4/


----------



## nobo (May 5, 2007)

that is actually really cool


----------



## Kendall (May 5, 2007)

Seems like a cool way to remember furry little traveling buddies.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 13, 2007)

that seems kidna cool but not somthing I could probably bring myself to do to a pet.


I did always joke that I'd turn my pet rat into a coin purse when he died.. but I lost him before this happened 


my dog will be a bookbag. haha.


----------

